# Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten



## Anglersuchti (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte mir eine Kogha Rute kaufen, allerdings sagen einzelne Angler dass Kogha schlecht Sachen macht. Ich selber habe bis jetzt nur Kleinteile von Kogha gekauft, bei denen ich keine Mängel fand. Nun wollte ich euch fragen welche Erfahrungen ihr mit Kogha RUTEN gemacht habt. Danke im Voraus, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## bobbl (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Ich hatte mal ne recht günstige Kogha "Gummifschrute" und habe mit der meine ersten Hechtangelerfahrungen gesammelt. Der Blank war total weich und hatte nicht besonders viele Reserven, als mir dann auch noch am Spitzenring die Einlage rausgebrochen ist hat`s mir gereicht und ich hab das Teil in die Tonne gehaun. Aber: Für 20 Euro konnte ich ein halbes Jahr mit der Angeln, es hat funktioniert, allerdings ist sie für Gufis und Spinner zu weich gewesen. Mit dem Blinker ging es allerdings, wobei man auch keine Rekordwurfweiten erreichen konnte.


----------



## NickAdams (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man seine Sachen behandelt. Auch die beste Rute geht irgendwann kaputt, wenn sie schlecht gepflegt, ohne Futteral transportiert oder nass eingepackt wird. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Mann, der Trööt steht fast 7 Std. und erst ein Anti-Askari-Posting; ich wundere mich!

Meine Meinung: Askari hat bei all dem Kogha-Krempel gute und weniger gute Sachen dabei, ...wie alle anderen Hersteller auch. Ich hab z.B. eine Bolo (Kogha-Crownlake), die ist absolut geil, aber auch nicht mehr unbedingt aus dem unteren Preissegment.

Kommt halt immer drauf an, was DU (und niemand anders) erwartest, was DU an €uronen ausgeben magst/kannst, welche Alternativen es im selben Preisbereich gibt...

Ich halte von so vielen Gerätediskussionen gar nix, da neben objektiven Kriterien (z.B. Matchrute-X hat empfindliche Einstegringe, Rute-Y dafür stabilere mit 3 Stegen) 
so viele subjektive Kriterien eine Rolle spielen (gefällt die Rute MIR, passt sie zu dem, was ICH damit machen will, zu MEINEM Körperbau, entspricht sie MEINEN Gewässern, usw.usw.).

Meine Empfehlung: ruf an, ob der Artikel im Laden steht, fahr da hin, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, und nimm den Knüppel in die Hand.


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Ich hab ne Crownlake Carp und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Hat jetzt nicht die Welt gekostet was mir damals recht gut passte. Dennoch würd ich die Dinger nur im absoluten Sonderangebot kaufen. Andre hersteller haben auch günstige Ruten die meistens besser sind.


----------



## bobbl (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle Produkte schlecht sind, ich habe nur meine Erfahrung mit einer Rute runtergeschrieben.


----------



## Anglersuchti (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Danke dann kaufe ich mir bei Askari die Crownlake mit 30% Rabatt. Alternativ wäre die DAM Super Natural Tele Carp, allerdings ist bei der kein Rabatt. Our Angelersuchti


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Es liegt mir fern Artikel von Askari schlecht zu machen,da ich selbst keine besitze. Ein Angelkollege von mir verdient bei Askari seine Brötchen,kauft aber trotz guter Mitarbeiter-
rabatte seine Ruten und auch Markenrollen beim Händler
seines und meines Vertrauens.|kopfkrat
Werten muß das jeder für sich.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Danke dann kaufe ich mir bei Askari die Crownlake mit 30% Rabatt. Alternativ wäre die DAM Super Natural Tele Carp, allerdings ist bei der kein Rabatt. Our Angelersuchti


Die Rabatte sind eh nur fake! Am Anfang sind die Ruten von denen immer arsch teuer und nach kürzester Zeit gebts sie die besagten 30-50% günstiger. Ist alles marketing was ja offensichtlich ganz gut funktioniert. Schau einfach die beiden Flash-Kataloge mit den ganzen Sonderangeboten durch und warte am besten noch bis sie eine der viele %-Aktionen haben und du kannst ein wahres Schnäppchen machen. Ich z.B hab mir dieses Jahr ne Exceller Plus von denen geholt. Ich Hauptkatalog ist die für 125€ drinn. Irgendwann war sie dann für 75 im Sonderangebot und zum WM-Finale gabs dann ne 20% aktion. Schwupp die wupp hatte ich die Rolle für 60€, also weniger als die hälfte von dem was ich normal gezahlt hätte. Warten lohnt sich- vor allem bei Askari!

Edit: Das mit den Fake-Rabatten bezieht sich nur auf deren Eigenmarken, sprich Kogha, Silverman und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## Zepfi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Ich hatte zu meinen Anfangszeiten einige Ruten und Rollen von Kogha und muss sagen da gibt es bessere Sachen für den gleichen Preis einzig die Forellenruten waren ihr Geld wert. Klar gibt es vieleicht auch Dinge die vieleicht etwas taugen aber im Prinzip würde ich dir raten leg 5 Euro mehr drauf und kauf dir was vernünftiges


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle Produkte schlecht sind, ich habe nur meine Erfahrung mit einer Rute runtergeschrieben.



Mein Statement galt in keinster Weise dir!!! 
Fand dein kritisches Posting völlig ok, weil es ja auf deinen Erfahrungen beruht, die du auch noch konkret beschrieben hast. Das nenne ich eine vernünftige Antwort auf eine solche Frage. Meine Kritik galt den hier sehr oft zu lesenden Aussagen, wie "alles Schrott" oder ähnliches, sobald nur das Stichwort Askari fällt, ohne irgendwie sachlich darauf einzugehen, warum was Schrott sein soll.
#h


----------



## Barschangler34 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

die kogha crownlake spin wurde in vielen zeitschriften absolut positiv bewertet.wie meine vorredner schon schrieben ist es leider nicht bei allen kogha ruten so.ich persöhnlich habe noch keine erfahrungen damit gemacht,aber wie es scheint soll sie sehr gut zu gebrauchen sein.|supergri


----------



## spinnanggler95 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

is totaler murks....


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*



Barschangler34 schrieb:


> die kogha crownlake spin wurde in vielen zeitschriften absolut positiv bewertet.



Hi,
vergiss mal ALLE solche Bewertungen die in egal welcher Angelzeitschrift stehen !!!

Würdest du einem Geschäftspartner seine Produkte schlecht reden ?
 

Ansonsten entahlte ich mich der Stimme, ist besser... |rolleyes


----------



## Fuldaangler (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Meine Meinung immer zum Händler deines Vertrauens, das Teil was du kaufen willst in die Hand nehmen und Testen. Katalog kaufen ist grundsätzlich kagge, da aufem Photo immer alles gut aussieht. Und Hausmarken, egal welcher Firma, werden bei günstigen Sachen immer billig produziert und bei hochwertigen Sachen besser. Das gibts allerdings auch bei Markenfirmen das die mist produzieren. Entscheiden mußt letztendlich du selbst. 
Aber was ich nie machen würde, etwas kaufen ohne das ich es vorher in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Fuldaangler (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Richtig, Tests in Zeitungen sind immer nur so gut wie die Summe die die Firma lockergemacht hat. Ich weiß z.B. von einem Großhändler das viele Geräte seiner Firma die getestet wurden nie in irgendeine Zeitschrift gekommen sind, weil die anderen Firmen mit der die Zeitschrift ihren Umsatz macht dann als Kunde abgesprungen wären. Obwohl die Sachen besser waren als die Sachen die in der Zeitschrift standen. Wer viel zahlt steht auch viel in der Zeitung. 
So isses und so wars schon immer.


----------



## steppes (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Jo, leg blos keinen zu hohen Wert auf die Testberichte von Zeitschriften. Hab mir damals wegen der Angelwoche die Kogha Rolle 1130 geholt (Im Test sehr gut) bereits 2 Wochen später war die Frontbremse defekt, eingeschickt und ohne Probleme neue Bremse, wieder ans Wasser und nach dem 3 Angeln wieder Bremse defekt, so ging das 4mal und dann war der Klappbückel im Eimer und ich behandel meine Sachen eigentlich gut. Also ich kauf da keine Eigenmarken mehr. Habe jedoch 2 Silverman Ruten von dennen die heute noch okay sind (zwar ziemliche Brügel aber auch schon recht alt). Lieber 10.-€ mehr und dafür DAM oder ähnliches. 
Ach und bloß nicht ungesehen kaufen, eine Rute muß einem immer persönlich gefallen, jeder hat andere Vorstellung von seiner Rute, also wenn möglich hinfahren und in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... Meine Kritik galt den hier sehr oft zu lesenden Aussagen, wie "alles Schrott" oder ähnliches, sobald nur das Stichwort Askari fällt, ohne irgendwie sachlich darauf einzugehen, warum was Schrott sein soll.
> #h





spinnanggler95 schrieb:


> is totaler murks....



Danke für dein Beispiel. 
Solche Helden der sinnfreien Kommunikation meinte ich. 
|peinlich


----------



## Tricast (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Wichtig ist doch nur das Preis-Leistung Verhältnis. Und dabei sind Firmen wie Askari mit ihren Eigenmarken im Vorteil. China - Askari - Kunde / China - Großhändler - Händler - Kunde. Und jeder will daran verdienen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Horn10 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Ich melde mich hier mal eben zu Wort ( hoffe es ist nicht zu spät?).
Ich fische schon seit 1-2 jahren eine crownlake spinn 1,80m 2-12gr wg.
Im grunde bin ich von der qulität im großen und ganzen sehr zu frieden. habe keine mängel feststellen können. das einzige, was ich für ein manko halte ist das schon angesprochene rückrat. sogar für so ein rütchen ist sie schon sehr, sehr wabbelig und weitere würfe sind absolut unmöglich. für engeres terrain wie an kleinen bächen zwischen den büschen reichts aber weitesgehend. Was ich noch bemerkt habe, ich das ich mit ihr unglaublich viele fische (forellen) verloren habe. Bei meinen kollegen war das (meist) nicht so krass zu merken wie bei mir. freunde von mir haben meine rute auch mal ausprobiert und ähnliches festgestellt. ob das nun bei allen ruten von kogha der fall ist, kann ich nicht sagen, gehe aber nicht davon aus.


----------



## NR.9 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten*

Erstmal glaube ich nicht das man verlorene Forellen nicht auf ne zu weiche Rute schieben kann - denke mal das da der Haken woanders sitzt.

Was Ruten von Kogha angeht kann und muss ich aus Erfahrung sagen das das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis passt. Bei den etwas teureren Carbonruten-Serien wie Crownlake etc. stelle ich kaum ein schlechteres Feeling fest als bei Markenherstellern. Von den günstigeren Carbon-Composite Serien halte ich nicht soviel.
Was Rollen von Askarihausmarken angeht bin ich ganz anderer Meinung - hatte mal eine Freilaufrolle von Kogha die absolut Mist war.

Ich glaube der TE hatte da noch wahlweise ne DAM Super Natural angesprochen - hatte mal ne DAM SN Carp und Feeder in den Händen und muss sagen ... sehr geil - schöne schlanke Blanks mit edlen Design aber auch sehr sensibel bzw. weich. Und auch nicht soooo teuer.


----------

